# power consumption recaro orthoped?



## perdaniel (May 7, 2007)

I have managed to get my hands on what I think is a recaro orthoped seat (it says "Recaro Modul - Orthopaed" on a sticker behind the back rest cushion). The seat has heating, cooling fan, electrical seat back recliner, and double electrically adjusted lumbar support. My problem is that I can't find any information about how much electricity all this luxury is able to consume, and I have no idea if I have to add a new fuse for it (and in that case what size), or if I could power it over an existing fuse in my mk2 golf.


----------



## manofsteele (Apr 2, 2009)

perdaniel said:


> I have managed to get my hands on what I think is a recaro orthoped seat (it says "Recaro Modul - Orthopaed" on a sticker behind the back rest cushion). The seat has heating, cooling fan, electrical seat back recliner, and double electrically adjusted lumbar support. My problem is that I can't find any information about how much electricity all this luxury is able to consume, and I have no idea if I have to add a new fuse for it (and in that case what size), or if I could power it over an existing fuse in my mk2 golf.


 How many power feeds into seat are there? Is there just a red and brown wire? Or is there more than one set of wires? 

If there is more than one feed, you should run a wire w/ 15 amp fuse directly from battery to seat motor/recline (so that you do not need ignition on to adjust seat), and use another 15 amp fuse that is on switched power for the heating/cooling. 

If just one feed, I would recommend running a 20 amp fuse from a switched power source so that you don't accidentally drain battery if you leave heated/cooled portion on. 

Ground the seat directly to the "tunnel" or floor with a clean eyelet and good crimps and you should be good to go. 

Photos immediately!!


----------



## perdaniel (May 7, 2007)

Thank you for your help. Here are some pictures of the seat: 

It looks a lot less dirty in real life: 


















There are three wires: 









But only two pins:


----------



## manofsteele (Apr 2, 2009)

OK you have only one power in and one ground (shared at pin). I would use a switched power source with inline 20a fuse. Put fuse close to power source. Red is power, brown is ground. 

Enjoy the seat! It will be a comfy one, and good for your back. 




perdaniel said:


> Thank you for your help. Here are some pictures of the seat:
> 
> It looks a lot less dirty in real life:
> 
> ...


----------



## NTUNED (Sep 21, 2010)

my 89 jetta Helios has an entrance just like this one. That seat looks awesome :thumbup: 

sorry no useful info


----------



## perdaniel (May 7, 2007)

*Where to hook it up to 12V?*

I have tried asking where there is a good source for switched 12V for this seat in the mk2 forum, but I haven't gotten any answers. If there are anyone in here that knows of a good source for 20A switched 12V in a CE2 golf mk2, I would appreciate it.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

well.... speaking from experience, I'd use a *40-50 amp relay* for that thing. Why? 

You crank the heat on and run it and you need some major power handling.

And depending on how strong your alternator / battery is you may find you need to regularly feed in some battery tender care and keep it topped off.




> the Recaro seat is rated at 30A.


----------



## shaelroksitallday!! (Aug 28, 2010)

May I ask... Where and what wire do I ground?? Hopefully I can get an answer. Thanks!


----------



## Vgonman (Apr 9, 2001)

shaelroksitallday!! said:


> May I ask... Where and what wire do I ground?? Hopefully I can get an answer. Thanks!


The wire that gets grounded id the brown (shared) one. As to where it gets grounded... the quick and dirty solution is just a "ring terminal" connected to a "self-tapping" sheet metal screw into the metal of the car body.

Hope this helps


----------

